# Any tips for lowering FSH?



## sw311 (Nov 21, 2011)

My FSH has recently doubled and I've just miscarried for the 2nd time this summer with an FSH level of 22. Can anyone offer any advice for lowering it? I already do acupuncture, ZW supplements, no alcohol, no caffeine and I'm about to start Chinese herbs, but any other ideas would be much appreciated.

Thank you x


----------



## sosdog (Jan 29, 2012)

Hopefully you'll find that the herbs will lower it after a while.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Wheatgrass tablets helped mine come down alongside acupuncture x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi someone told me about Agnus Castus and I took it for a while, had a longer cycle and fsh has reduced as well. Always say to be careful and check with consultant and stuff in case it is something you shouldn't take if you're on something else and it is something you def shouldn't take when on teh IVF meds, otherwise it might help. Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Good luck with your next steps.


----------

